# Does she look like a Standardbred?



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

The only thing not Standardbredy about her is her barrel. it's not wide enough. She's narrow and snakey


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

She looks more thoroughbred to me.

Does she do that gait thing that standardbreds do?


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

I can really only see it in her face. Like Mango said, she looks more Thoroughbred.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

'Yes she racks.
I think she's a little to long to be a.thoroughbred. When she's moving she looks more like she should hahah


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Standardbred.. or a cross on Standardbred. The hind quarters, good bone, set of the neck and shoulder.. and the color with those long ears say Standardbred to me.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

She used to have a saggy butt


----------



## EquineGirl1965 (Dec 22, 2012)

More Standy than anything else...maybe has some TB in there too.


----------

